# Prompt Inquiry - NYU & Columbia Film MFA



## bak (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi there everyone! 

I've been a lurker on here for a little while and I've finally decided to post on here, as I will (hopefully) be applying this fall! First off, I would like to say that this website is amazing, especially for a confused existential-crisis ridden wreck like myself. Seriously, this website calms my nerves and provides a lot of helpful answers and resources. Y'all are great!

That being said, my QUESTION is about the prompts for the respective schools listed above. 
For Columbia Film MFA, there is a scene prompt (e.g., INT. LIBRARY - MORNING)
and NYU has a dramatic story prompt (e.g., Choose one of these subjects: Anger, a Door, Insomnia, Heat, Shopping, Swimming, a Bed, or Betrayal).

My question is, are the prompts the same every year, or do I have to wait for when applications officially open (early September)?? I'm asking because I'd like to start early on my portfolio.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Aug 15, 2017)

I can't speak about 


bak said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> I've been a lurker on here for a little while and I've finally decided to post on here, as I will (hopefully) be applying this fall! First off, I would like to say that this website is amazing, especially for a confused existential-crisis ridden wreck like myself. Seriously, this website calms my nerves and provides a lot of helpful answers and resources. Y'all are great!
> 
> ...


I can't speak about NYU as I never applied there, but Columbia has different prompts each year. Their website also appears to be brand new.


----------



## bak (Aug 15, 2017)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I can't speak about
> 
> I can't speak about NYU as I never applied there, but Columbia has different prompts each year. Their website also appears to be brand new.



Thank you for your reply, Elle! 

In that case, I'll definitely wait for the applications to open before starting them.


----------



## BadouBoy (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi guys.

I applied to NYU last year and the prompt changed just before the applications opened. However I was informed by the Graduate Admissions that it is expected to remain the same this year, so you can start working with it.
Feel free to reach out if you have any more questions. Best of luck this round.


----------



## bak (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi BadouBoy!

Wow, that's great, I'll get started on my NYU prompts then. Thank you for this valuable information!
Will definitely reach out when I (inevitably) stumble upon another question. 




BadouBoy said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I applied to NYU last year and the prompt changed just before the applications opened. However I was informed by the Graduate Admissions that it is expected to remain the same this year, so you can start working with it.
> Feel free to reach out if you have any more questions. Best of luck this round.


----------



## Ram GM (Nov 28, 2017)

@BadouBoy Hi there man, since u applied for NYU...for the dramatic story prompt can the piece contain dialogue or should it be like completely action words like a short treatment. @bak if u know something too let me know


----------

